# Not a good fit.



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Before you learn how to shoot you must first find a gun that will fit you.

Enjoy


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Ouch! Could have known that would happen. No elbow locked. Figured the guy might have given her some tips before handing her the pistol.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I wonder what the tounge action was for boyfriend was much of a friend was he.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now all he did was make a life long gun hater. Hope he's proud the jerk.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

"Jerk" pretty much sums it up. (The classy T-shirt was a clue.)

I hope that the woman learned a lesson about being more discriminating in selecting men.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

Dumbasses.

They're lucky she didn't get hurt (or maybe even killed).


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My ex shot my .44 mag...once. "bout knocked her on her you know what and she had a large bruise on her palm the next day.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> "Jerk" pretty much sums it up. (The classy T-shirt was a clue.)


Yup. I see shirts like that on people or stickers on cars, and I automatically think "attitude problem".

Oops, there I go profiling again. :mrgreen:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

What a dick. The video doesn't show the part where she hits him in the junk and breaks up with him immediately after.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> What a dick. The video doesn't show the part where she hits him in the junk and breaks up with him immediately after.


As Jeff Cooper said, "It is furiously to be hoped."


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Even the boys have their problems.....


----------

